# Padded gloves for Carpal Tunnel symptoms?



## Crusty1207 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi all. This is my first post and I have a question or three. I'm 30 y/o, 5'9, 255 lbs. on a good day. I bought a 05 Gary Fisher Marlin back in July (I weighed 273 lbs. then) and have been riding the hell out of it. My GF Marlin is a 17.5" model. It is set up with a Thudbuster seatpost set at the 14mm mark, a Brooks B-17 saddle, Ritchey Riser handlebars, and the stock 90* Bontrager stem.

Over the past couple of months, I have developed a tingling feeling in my left hand. It also happens when I am not riding. It stays mostly centered in my fingers and palm, but has radiated out to my wrist on some occasions. I went to the doctor (sports medicine specialist) in late September and he told me it was a nerve condition, like Carpal Tunnel Syndrome and was most likely caused by my riding. He gave me a prescription for anti-inflammatory medication and recommended a wrist splint.

Can anyone recommend a set of padded riding gloves that can help me? 
I have a pair of non-padded gloves I use for shooting. I read in a previous post about this same condition and intend to try some of those suggestions (i.e. raising the seat angle, etc.) as well.

I just recently stumbled onto the forum section of this site and have found some really good information. Thanks a lot for your comments and input.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*one idea...*

I haven't found a single glove that will "cure" numbness, and that's because gloves can't reposition your hands in a proper, ergonomic manner. Specialized has those body geometry gloves that are supposed to help, but that's only going to take it so far. Having said that, what about switching out handlebars? On One makes the "Mary bar" that is strange looking but vastly more ergonomic. The back sweep is something like 15 degrees. This puts your hands in a more natural position. The best thing is that they cost $45. If they work, great! If not, you haven't spend a ton of money, and you could sell them (there is some demand for these from the more "fringe" elements of our sport).


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

*Check out Ergon Bar Ends*

Ergon Bar Ends










supposedly help out a lot with that type of injury.

The best padded gloves I have found are the 1/2 finger Pearl Izumi Gel Lites.

You can also get Mechanix gloves in full finger that have the same padding.

You can score them a Lowes for $30.
Nice padding on the front and palm. breathable and more afordable and more padded than the full finger Gel Lites.

You might also want to check your bar width.
Trim them in a bit and you won't be so stretched out.

Then there's your stem length......you could be leaning too far forward.....

Get your bike properly fitted....


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

I find padded gloves make wrist problems worse. And contrary to the other posters, I prefer wider, less-swept-back bars (bar width and sweep are personal preference). I run the bars rotated way forward, and keep my elbows up so that from the side, my arms are in a straight line from my handlebars to my shoulders. Much less stress on your wrists if you keep them straight. You can try different grips - I prefer the thickness of the ODI Rogues or Ourys - spreads the impact better. For a little extra wrist support and warmth, check out the Fox Static II Wrist Wrap gloves - my favorites for FR/DH riding - http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=5610&category=


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

I have C.T. and always have had problems with my motorcycles and even playing guitar(That's where it came from.)
I use the Spec gloves mentioned in the above post and they make a Difference. I also just changed the angle of my bar and my brake levers( I always keep a finger wraped around my lever) by having a more downward angle my hands sit differently and that made a huge difference.


----------



## Mt. Biker (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll throw in another vote for the specialized gloves, they are great, they don't have padding in the middle to push on the nerves, they have it on the outside away from the nerves so the pressure is moved away from the part that makes your hands go numb. I got the specialized gloves and can't wear normal ones anymore. As far as bars, I can't ride bars that sweep back, drives my wrists crazy, but I guess that's all a personal preference thing. I would probably look into a taller stem or a riser bar to bring your riding position up, being less bent over means less weight on your hands, it definately helps me.


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

Mt. Biker said:


> ..... I would probably look into a taller stem or a riser bar to bring your riding position up, being less bent over means less weight on your hands, it definately helps me.


Agreed. I just swapped out my 23" wide flat bars to a set of 26" wide RaceFace low-rise bars and the change in width and height made all the difference.

Ian


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I just put Ergon grips on my bike and they really help. I also use Shock Tek gloves http://www.shocktek.com/index2.html because they are one of the few gloves I can find that fits (they have an XXL).


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Former CT sufferer here. Had the surgery, bought the t-shirt, yada, yada, yada.

I didn't see these things listed yet.

1) Make sure that your brake levers and shifters are adjusted so that your wrists are not bent in your mormal riding position.

2) Keep your arms slightly bent while riding.

3) Don't ride with a death-grip on the bars.

You may want to see a (good specialist) doctor about geting it fixed. Mine is GONE since having surgery.

I also found the Specialized gloves to be very good.

Regards,


----------



## TomDac (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a pair of LP Composites "Grips" bar ends. VERY VERY ergonomic. I find that changing hand positions while riding decreases the numbness I was experiencing.

http://www.lpcomposites.com/thread.cfm?id=be_barends.htm

a little pricey at 75 clams, but well worth it IMHO.

Good luck.
Tom.


----------



## Stan Man (Oct 17, 2005)

The main issue here is how to reduce overall stress and compression to the nerves. Yes biking is bad in that the carpal tunnel is decreased in size with the wrist in a flexed or extended position for long periods of time. This puts direct pressure on the nerves that serve the hand. Yes the above are great suggestions but as I first stated you have to look at ways to reduce overall stress to the area. Think about the total stress level placed apon the wrists throughout the day. Are there other things you are doing either with work or out of work that is stressing the wrists? If so is there anything you can do to minimize the stress? Are you at a computer all day? It could be that the combination of both typing all day and biking is what has pushed it over the edge. As a therapist I work with these cases all day long, and the main theme behind a lot of the carpal tunnel cases is a combination of the level (intensity) of activity and the postitioning of the wrist throughout the activity. So a few suugestions:

- reduce stress to the area . I know easier said than done, but something as simple as maybe cross training ( reducing overall time on the bike ) can have a big effect
- a simple night wrist brace can help. This prevents the wrist from curling up while you sleep and thus reduces compression and aids in healing. This is the 1st line of defense with true carpal tunnel.
- get it looked at by a physical therapist or occupational therapist preferrably one who is also a certified hand therapist. Nothing against docs but many are scalpal happy. Surgery can help, but I can't tell you the the number of people that have surgery without relief. The reason is that there are other neuro compression injuries that can mimic carpal tunnel. the compression can also take place in the elbow, shoulder, etc. and cutting a perfectly good ligament as is done in a carpal tunnel release can cause other problems down the road esp if you remain active . The therapist ( at least a good one) will take 1/2 to 1 hr to fully evaluate and instruct you in proper conservative care. There are some fairly easy stretches and other things such as ultrasound or cold laser therapy that can go a long way and prevent surgery.


----------



## Crusty1207 (Aug 28, 2005)

I have been to a doctor who specializes in sports medicine. He suggested the wrist brace which I use. I still have the tingling feeling, even if I don't ride. 

I've been experimenting with different angles for my handlebars, levers, seatpost and seat angles. I am considering the use of padded gloves and maybe a different set of grips and either a shorter stem or an adjustable one. Just wanted a few suggestions from people who have similiar experiences. Thanks a lot for all your input.


----------

